# The Book of STRANGE -- off-beat fantastic fiction - NOW ON KU



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

VISIONS FROM THE EDGE OF A WEIRD WORLD

Will you find supernatural themes in here? Why yes. Some frights and menacing developments? Oh, sure. But the real word to encapsulate these modern-day tales of modern-day people isn't 'horror' or 'dark fantasy' or anything of that sort.

It is simply 'strange.' These are tales chock-full of strangeness.

We live in a most peculiar world that seems to get a little weirder every passing year, and these stories reflect that truth in their own imaginative way. I always say to people who are unnerved by my plotlines: "Want to see something considerably weirder than this? All you have to do, most days, is just switch on the evening news."

Mark Twain thought that people were all crazy. Einstein thought humanity was stupid. But maybe we are neither of those things, just trapped in an existence we cannot make proper sense of.

The world described in this collection? It's honestly our world, the one we largely made, but viewed from a fantastic angle.

And it is very, very strange indeed. Let's go take a look.

Find out more about The Book of STRANGE


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you should already be aware of, as it was included in the information you agreed to when you signed up. So please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread in the Bazaar.  )

KBoards is a fan forum for Readers, Writers and Kindle Lovers. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks, Ann & Betsy!

The BOOK OF STRANGE is on a 99c introductory offer, like much of my fiction on Kindle.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

That is still the case, and there are dozens of books to choose from.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

With more on the way before much longer.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

All special offers and introductory offers on my Kindle eBooks are continuing for a short while. Take advantage of them while you can.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

My Special Offer might be coming to a finish at the end of August. Last chance, perhaps?


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've decided to continue the SPECIAL OFFER on all of my eBooks into part of September.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And it's still there going into October. Take advantage.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And the SPECIAL OFFER on most of my self-published work continues. Almost all eBooks at 99c.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that is still the case this weekend.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And the Special Offer continues into November.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

But is is almost over now.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've decided to keep the offer going a little longer ... until Xmas, in fact.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Happy Holidays to you all ... especially my readers.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And a great 2018 as well!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There's a great selection of my short fiction available on Kindle. And most of it originally appeared in top-rank magazines and anthologies.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm extending the 99c Offer on my self-published novels and longer collections for a little longer, And the professionally published ones are at good prices too.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Take a look at the full list ... and then the star-ratings for the reviews.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And many of these eBooks are still on SPECIAL OFFER.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The special offer on my novels and longer collections is over ... but there are still plenty of my shorter eBooks available for 99c. Enjoy!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that will be the case for a good long while.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Many of my longer eBooks are now back on Special Offer.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that is still the case.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The Special Offer on much of my fiction continues this week.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that price is still current.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Full length novels and big collections for just 99c. Take a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The special offer is still in place. Get hold of some terrific fiction while you can.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that is still the case, good e-readers.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Most of my eBooks are on offer at the moment. Take a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm just back from a driving tour of southwest Ireland. There'll be photos on my Facebook page in the next few days.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

None of that stuff in this book though. This is pure weirdness.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Stories spanning a couple of decades.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A Very Good 2019 to you all!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The Special Offer deals are still in place for most of my eBooks. Professionally published fiction at a bargain price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Most of the stories in this collection first appeared in pro magazines and anthologies.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that's the case with my other collections too.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

These are very strange tales indeed ... for readers whose minds work that way.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And -- like many of my eBooks -- it's on SPECIAL OFFER at the moment.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Almost all my work on Kindle is still available at Special Offer Prices.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Get this weird collection for a great price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Almost all my eBooks on Kindle are now available at a Special Offer Price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that is still the case coming up to Xmas.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

It's been a very strange year. Here's some strange fiction to finish it off.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've huge amounts of fiction, short stories, short novels and full-length ones, all at low prices on Kindle.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Now almost all of my eBooks can be read on Kindle Unlimited.


----------

